
Show HN: Code Pal, a slack app that delivers best software practices everyday - jjalan
http://www.getcodepal.com/
======
jjalan
It has been designed in mind keeping following points:

1\. It saves your team members time and energy. They no longer have to spend
time searching on the web.

2\. It encourages continuous learning. They spend a few minutes daily to keep
up to date rather than sit through online training which can be expensive,
time-consuming and may get out of date.

3\. Since these articles are written by the domain expert, they often contain
knowledge not readily available in books or online training.

4 It encourages team learning when integrated with a channel.

